# Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angeles Lakers (26-5) [1/4]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*



> *BREAKING NEWS: Roy out 7-10 days*
> Posted by Joe Freeman, The Oregonian January 03, 2009 15:33PM
> 
> A confusing and ultimately ominous Saturday of injury news involving Brandon Roy has ended with some clarity for the Trail Blazers.
> ...


Good news for us


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*

Should be an easy win. I hope we don't underestimate the Blazers without Roy.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*

Yeah, you hope it's an easy win, but I always fear playing athletic teams when the Lakers are at Staples, because they stop f'ing caring for 3-5 minute stretches and suddenly a blowout turns into a down-to-the-wire game. Pisses me off, but hopefully they play 48.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*

Yeah, let's not pull a Boston and drop one to Portland. Without Roy they are still a decent, energetic team that will play well against the Lakers.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*

I really doubt that we drop this game, especially at Staples.

Lakers by 15+


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*



Darth Bryant said:


> Yeah, let's not pull a Boston and drop one to Portland. Without Roy they are still a decent, energetic team that will play well against the Lakers.


As long as Portland saves those for the Celtics specifically, I'm all for it! :laugh: 

Btw, who here agrees with me that Greg Oden looks like LeBron James' biological father?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*



EHL said:


> As long as Portland saves those for the Celtics specifically, I'm all for it! :laugh:
> 
> Btw, who here agrees with me that Greg Oden looks like LeBron James' biological father?


Haha, I thought the same thing. He really does look like he could be old enough to have fathered Lebron.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*

Glad this isn't at Portland. Otherwise I'd be very worried, even if they were without Roy.

Hopefully the Lakers learn from Boston's loss, and not take it easy on a team who beat Boston without their best player.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*

By the way, after tonight's game, they are replaying the Blazers/Lakers Game 7 2000 WCF game. That's always fun to watch (well, the 4th quarter anyway).


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*

This better be a easy one. The Blazers are good but not without Roy. If we can keep the intensity up for 48 minutes, this one should be a blowout.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*



EHL said:


> As long as Portland saves those for the Celtics specifically, I'm all for it! :laugh:
> 
> Btw, who here agrees with me that Greg Oden looks like LeBron James' biological father?


He looks alot more like his grandfather, but yeah i can see the resemblence.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*

It will be fun to spank the Blazers. Nice spelling in the subject Cris.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*

Luke Walton is *OUT* for tonight's game...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

With the Cavs and Celtics both losing today, Lakers need to take advantage and win this game and stay a game ahead in the loss column.

Why is Luke out?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*



Cris said:


> Luke Walton is *OUT* for tonight's game...


Uh oh... might as well just not even show up because god knows who is going to know how to inbound the ball, or have good Basketball IQ?

We're done, blow up and build around Chinese Magic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> With the Cavs and Celtics both losing today, Lakers need to take advantage and win this game and stay a game ahead in the loss column.
> 
> Why is Luke out?


Lingering foot problem, just a day of rest. 



VanillaPrice said:


> Uh oh... might as well just not even show up because god knows who is going to know how to inbound the ball, or have good Basketball IQ?
> 
> We're done, blow up and build around Chinese Magic.



Wait till next year, we don't have any first round draft picks next year.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Cris said:


> Lingering foot problem, just a day of rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit, i guess we are all just going to have to jump ship onto the Clipper bandwagon.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bad start.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bad start.

Way to go Pau.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If your going to foul, atleast foul hard.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I want to shoot Fisher in his freaking face.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Fisher has made the worst plays


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

get in ma posta pau! lol


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

That was a sick dunk by Batum over Pau lol


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We are sucking right now, turning it over, bad defense, Fisher just in general.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #32: Portland Trail Blazers (20-13) @ Los Angels Lakers (26-5) [1/4]*



VanillaPrice said:


> Uh oh... might as well just not even show up because god knows who is going to know how to inbound the ball, or have good Basketball IQ?
> 
> We're done, blow up and build around Chinese Magic.


The Irony is how stagnet and unorganized we look offensively right now..


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I know i feel like an idiot now.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Finally, a good defensive play.

Kobe!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank god for Kobe right now.. With Boston and the Cavs dropping one.. This game is HUGE.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Aldridge is totally ***** slapping Gasol out there tonight.. If it wasnt so sad... It would be funny.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I really like Aldrige, it just sucks he decides to play like a beast tonight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank god we're only down by 6, we should be down by way more with the way we're playing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher had 4 turn overs in the first quarter... The same amount as all the players for the Blazers.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice shot by Sasha.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love how Sasha pisses everyone off.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We are getting really lucky that they arn't feeling it from three point land.


There we go Bynum! Nice pass Sasha.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sasha is already better than Farmar at the one.. He actually scored and passed to the big.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Smart play from Sasha. Quick to the right when his defender was off balance.. Get the foul called.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And he doesn't always turn into a vagina on the road.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't know how the lakers keep playin like **** against average teams... they play good for 2 weeks then coast through another 2 weeks...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, what the **** Fisher? Why does he get a free pass to suck donkey **** all the time?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Because he somtimes plays very well, and he's played for the Lakers forver ( with the exception of the Utah and GSW) and L.A. loves him. I agree though, he really needs to start being held acountable.

Please put Kobe and Gasol back in!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I really wish they would start giving Bynum some more touches. They need to get him energized.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Because he somtimes plays very well, and he's played for the Lakers forver ( with the exception of the Utah and GSW) and L.A. loves him. I agree though, he really needs to start being held acountable.
> 
> Please put Kobe and Gasol back in!


I don't care how long he's played for the Lakers. He's trash defensively most nights and up and down offensively. If he is scoring and playing well keep him in.. If he sucks.. Bench him and let someone else play. 4 TO is unacceptable in a single quarter for a veteran.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Agreed. Kobes feelin it right now to.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Darth Bryant said:


> I don't care how long he's played for the Lakers. He's trash defensively most nights and up and down offensively. If he is scoring and playing well keep him in.. If he sucks.. Bench him and let someone else play. 4 TO is unacceptable in a single quarter for a veteran.


I'm not saying that i like it or agree with it, but that is the reason that he gets his free pass.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

even Kobe is making some poor decisions

that pass to Gasol was dumb


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah it really was, hopefully Ariza converts.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the lakers better show up in the 2nd half if they want to have a chance. so far they've been getting bailed out by the refs and the blazers missing wide open shots.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, hate him or not.. When Luke doesnt start our offense looks like a total mess.. If Kobe wasn't playing out of his mind right now we would be getting destroyed.

4 and 6 for Bynum in the first half.. Not bad for limited minutes and only getting the ball 3 times in the paint. 

Gasol had a good half offensively, but he made Aldridge look like Wilt out there... I mean how many times did Gasol get dunked on in that half? Yikes...

Fisher played like gutter trash...

Our bench played good.. Sasha at the one is really growing on me. Trevor looked good to. 

Considering how crappy we played.. Got to love that score going into the locker room.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

rocketeer said:


> the lakers better show up in the 2nd half if they want to have a chance. so far they've been getting bailed out by the refs and the blazers missing wide open shots.


Well considering that we are winning even with playing really crappily, I'm feeling good about our chances and i think we have a little better odds then that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Darth Bryant said:


> Well, hate him or not.. When Luke doesnt start our offense looks like a total mess.. If Kobe wasn't playing out of his mind right now we would be getting destroyed.
> 
> 4 and 6 for Bynum in the first half.. Not bad for limited minutes and only getting the ball 3 times in the paint.
> 
> ...


In Pau's defense, after a torrid start by Aldrige he started to play a little better D later on in the half.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Aldrige is really good...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is playing utterly ridiculously right now.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

God his jumper is really pretty.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Well considering that we are winning even with playing really crappily, I'm feeling good about our chances and i think we have a little better odds then that.


well, forget what i said i guess. blazers have already had 4-5 wide open shots this quarter and haven't made one of them.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

rocketeer said:


> well, forget what i said i guess. blazers have already had 4-5 wide open shots this quarter and haven't made one of them.


Your man Bayless was showing some really nice flashes in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Beautiful defense by the Lakers right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol defiantly trying to even the score this half.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Gasol is completly excused for his defensive lapses after this quarter.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Your man Bayless was showing some really nice flashes in the 2nd quarter.


yeah but he still missed a wide open 3 and couldn't finish on a good drive inside. that are the things he has to finish so the blazers have no choice but to keep giving him minutes.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh my god Kobe, that was incredible.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Again, wow the defense again, another shot clock violation. This is awesome.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe has gotten back to normal in the last seven games. It's good to see. I was starting to worry.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fear machines sick jumpers of death.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Haha, looks like the Machine rebooted and he isn't going to malfunction anymore, thank God.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now that's how you play the third quarter. Defense! And those moves by Kobe were incredible.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I know, his array of different offensive moves is absolutly ridiculous.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Man, Kobe is a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd put Kobe and Gasol in pretty soon.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lots of long jumpers from both teams right now. Blazers clanking everything though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously.. Has Bynum gotten more than 4 touches this game?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom with the drive and the right hand. I must be watching a movie.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Radman finished with contact? This is the weirdest Laker game ever.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am fairly sure Sun Yue has more career fouls than minutes played


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Woooooo Homecourt Advantage!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Cris said:


> I am fairly sure Sun Yue has more career fouls than minutes played


Nope its a tie, 6 points and 6 fouls.

He's shooting at a blistering .600%, we really need to give this guy the ball and watch him operate.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great 2nd half; Kobe has been absolutely incredible lately. Gasol stepped it up after a terrible 1st quarter...good to see Radmanovic play very well. 

Watching this team play defense made me cry tears of joy.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Love the D, finally.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

POTG = Kobe again.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

If we win every game by double digits with Ariza starting maybe Phil will decide to make him the permanent starter


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> If we win every game by double digits with Ariza starting maybe Phil will decide to make him the permanent starter


Phil said in the post game that Ariza asked NOT to be played with the starters. Ariza gets more chances on offense with the 2nd unit and has more of a role.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Our bigs need more touches. Plain and simple. We need to get the ball in their hands more often, they both pass so well that it doesnt stagnate the offense. Give the big Dogs a Bone! Bynum had 3 assists despite only getting 4 shots! Now who's a black hole?!

Kobe is red hot. He is finding good shots within the offense, he is getting to the rim at will, and he is finding his teamates. This guy is good. 

Ariza and Kobe playing together makes our perimeter defense really good. I really love it when Ariza guards the opposing PG and Kobe guards whoever else they have that is a penetration threat.

Luke Walton really does make our offense run smoother. Its kinda sad.

When this team focuses on defense, they are as good of defenders as anyone in the league.

POTG is hard for me to decide. Kobe was red hot again, but careless with the ball, too many turnovers. Pau was amazingly efficient again shooting 78%, but couldnt keep LMA off the glass.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Frankly, I think the concern about offensive flow is idiotic. We could rotate running isos for Kobe, Gasol and Bynum and score just as many points. The defensive difference between Ariza and any of our other SFs is drastic though. Given that the better offensive players on other teams are usually starting, I can't see any way where it's not best to start Ariza. You don't want Luke or Vladdy guarding Paul Pierce or Melo. You can tolerate them for 15 min a game guarding a backup SF maybe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> Frankly, I think the concern about offensive flow is idiotic. We could rotate running isos for Kobe, Gasol and Bynum and score just as many points. The defensive difference between Ariza and any of our other SFs is drastic though. Given that the better offensive players on other teams are usually starting, I can't see any way where it's not best to start Ariza. You don't want Luke or Vladdy guarding Paul Pierce or Melo. You can tolerate them for 15 min a game guarding a backup SF maybe.


I agree with this, but Phil is a basketball purist and would cringe at the thought of not running his offense. I don't necessarily think we have to rotate isolation plays for our best three, but we could run an extremely vanilla offense with this talent and still be successful. Much in the same way that Boston does it. That leaves quite a bit more time to practice defense when you think about it. Of course Boston has the best defensive coach in the business with Tom Thibodeaux.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> Frankly, I think the concern about offensive flow is idiotic. We could rotate running isos for Kobe, Gasol and Bynum and score just as many points. The defensive difference between Ariza and any of our other SFs is drastic though. Given that the better offensive players on other teams are usually starting, I can't see any way where it's not best to start Ariza. You don't want Luke or Vladdy guarding Paul Pierce or Melo. You can tolerate them for 15 min a game guarding a backup SF maybe.


I only half agree with you. Last nights first quarter is a good example. No ball movement and tons of ISO plays led to 11? (12?) first half turnovers. It doesnt matter how good your defense is if your offense gives up those kind of points.

Now, Im not saying Trevor is solely to blame for that, but the offense is noticably more fluid with Luke in the game.

On defense you're 100% correct. Trevor is far and away our best defensive SF. That alone should get him the most minutes, and probably the start. (even if he asks to come off the bench)


----------

